# php läuft nicht auf apache 2 localhost server



## herzblut (5. September 2005)

Hallo!
Ich habe mir gerde einen localhost Server eingerichtet um meine Scripte lokal testen zu können.
der server befindet sich bei mir auf der partition f:\
ich habe de apache2.0, php5 und mysql4.1 installiert. mysql und der apache laufen auch wunderbar nur php leider nicht und ich finde den fehler nicht.
wenn ich eine test.php mit <? phpinfo(); ?> aufrufe wird mir die phpseite richtig ausgegeben. lade ich aber nun meine eigenen php dateinen hoch laufen diese nicht und der browser zeigt nur ein weissen fenster an ohne inhalt. vielleicht kann mir ja jemand sagen woran es liegt?!

hier die verzeichnisstruktur von meine webserver:

```
f:\
  apache      // ordner in dem der apache installiert ist
  php         // ordner in dem php installiert sein sollte
  mysql       // ordner in dem mysql installiert ist
  wwwroot     // ordner in dem die php dateinen liegen sollen (mit weiteren unterordnern)
```
ort der php.ini: c:\windows\php.ini
ort der httpd.conf natuerlich im apache verzeichnis wo sie hingehoert.

ich habe mal die httpd.conf vom apache und die php.ini angehaengt falls jemand diese dateinen benötigt um das problem zu finden.

ich sage schonmal vielen dank fuer jede hilfe die ich hier bekommen kann.

mfg
hz


----------



## Sven Mintel (5. September 2005)

herzblut hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hwenn ich eine test.php mit <? phpinfo(); ?> aufrufe wird mir die phpseite richtig ausgegeben. lade ich aber nun meine eigenen php dateinen hoch laufen diese nicht und der browser zeigt nur ein weissen fenster an ohne inhalt.



Der Fehler scheint in deinen PHP-Skripten zu liegen, denn wenn PHP nicht laufen würde, würdest du auch mit *<? phpinfo(); ?>* eine weisse Seite bekommen.

Woran es liegt, kann man nicht sagen, wenn man deine Skripte nicht kennt.


----------



## Dr Dau (6. September 2005)

Hallo!

Ich kann mich Sven nur anschliessen.

Aber wenn ich mir deine php.ini ansehe, vermute ich sehr stark dass Du deine Scripte mit veralteten Techniken geschrieben hast.
Oder mit anderen Worten, Du verwendest vermutlich keine Superglobalen Variablen.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

